# Reactive dog



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

For those of you with reactive dogs - hang in there! It does get better! 
We have just completed an 8 week session of Resolving Reactivity classes with Joseph - our rescued lab mix. We have done other classes with him, but took this one to build on what we had learned. When he came into our lives, for Joseph, the world was a terrifying place, people and dogs sent him into a panic of lunging, barking and growling, looking for all the world like a 'possessed' and dangerous dog. To be honest, he was as scarey as he was scared. We had him assessed by a certified canine behaviorist and committed to helping Joseph. For sure there were times when it had crossed my mind that we had made a serious mistake, it was hard living with a dog like this, and wondered if we could truly DO this and whether Joseph would ever get better. With the support, guidance and encouragement of the behaviorist, we focused on one day at a time, paid close attention to and celebrated each tiny success. It has been almost 2 years since Joseph arrived in our home and took a place in our hearts, he has come a long, long ways, he has gotten so much better, and has a ways to go, but he is happy, he is healthy and on his way to trusting that the world is a much better place than he was given reason to believe it was.
Having a reactive dog opens up a whole new perspective on the 'inside of a dog', it opens your eyes, your mind and your heart to what it must be like to be a dog, not easy sometimes. And gives you a glimpse of the courage, the love, and the never ending hope that life can be better that only a dog can provide.
Love your dog for who he is and he will love you back a thousand fold.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for your story. Joseph is a lucky pup to have found such a loving caring family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for hanging there with him, he's a lucky boy !! Thanks for sharing your story too.


----------

